# Round Balers...Belts vs Rollers



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

How do you folks view the major difference, if any in your opinion, between round hay balers with belts versus round balers with rollers. The European companies seems to continue with rollers and U.S. built seem to be belts. Thoughts? Just checking some used round balers out and am currently looking at a Krone, John Deere, and Vermeer. I have tracked down the dealers in the area for all, so that is good. All three are used of course, still have not found any gold on the farm yet.

Use a little Duetz-Allis 4 x 4 that has rollers and it works very well, good pretty round bale and for its age hums right along. The old John Deere is ancient, Think they may have one in the Smithsonian...it needs replaced since I will have more ground rented next year...it no longer hums right along without more care than have time to give. It is 5 x 6, fair bales.

So, I have had some time with both and kinda like the rollers. Neither use net wrap, which I plan to remedy with this purchase...need to try some of that Pritchett Netwrap out on my place. Anyway, make any difference for you folks on round balers...and what do you think about the differences? Thanks guys.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

it depends on what kind of core your looking to make in these bales


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

What I've noticed around here the people that had the roller type balers have mostly traded for belt type balers when it came time to trade.

Some reasons maybe dealer support.Getting a tighter bale that doesn't squat by spring.More hay in the bale so less bales to handle.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Another thing to consider, far as my limited knowledge goes on balers with rolls go, they are all fixed chamber and make a soft core bale. Which is fine, but since the bale doesn't really begin to pack until the chamber is full, adding any kind of moisture meter is not possible on these balers as you won't get a true reading until the bale is almost done. I'm referring to any Harvest Tec unit or any unit that just gives you a moisture reading.

From the few I've seen, you've also dramatically increased the number of bearings, sprockets and chains on the machine with rollers vs. belts. Also can make only one diameter bale with a roller machine as well.

The theory was with soft core bales, they will dry out if baled tough, best bet in my opinion is to install a applicator and use propionic or hayguard and stack the bales flat side down if tough or wet hay needs to be baled.

TBH, I've never had belt problems with either of my round balers. Take that with a grain of salt as well as I really haven't been making round bales that long and don't make near as many as some of the people do on this site.

I think that the european models stick with rollers as most of their hay is wrapped as well and I could see when making silage bales having less potential problems in the long run with rollers vs. belts but that might be moot when the extra bearings, sprockets and chains are figured in.


----------



## baler (Jun 15, 2010)

To my understanding all the European companies make balers both ways, with belts or rollers. At least Claas, Welger, McHale and also Krone have both models in their lineup. Krone also has a new kind of a hybrid model of belt and roller balers, called Comprima, I am not sure if that is available in the North American market yet. Ans JohnDeere also has both types available in the lineup, not sure of New Holland.
But to comment your question, the type of baler depends on what kind of crop you will be baling. The belt baler with its variable bale size is better for straw and dry hay baling. Getting tight bales with big diameter works well in dry crops. Some newer belt baler models (at least Claas) also have the option to make the center of the bale loose, just like in the roller/fixed chamber balers as well. And some manufacturers (Welger, McHale) also have chosen to make wider belts in order to get rid of some traditional problems with belt balers, meaning getting better performance with high moisture crops and less trouble with belts getting mixed up.
But if you are baling crops with more moisture in it, then the roller/fixed chamber baler would maybe work better. There are a lot more bearings to take care of though. And if you are making dry hay but have to blow it dry in a barn, like we do, then you appreciate the loose center of the bale.
If buying a new baler, I would go with belts now. And get that loose center option on it as well.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I bought an older Krone fixed chamber baler this spring and have been happy with it but I would not want to depend on it as my only baler because it takes a couple days to get even simple parts like a u-joint and pick-up teeth. If you have a good dealer that stocks parts close by it probably wouldn't be that bad.

One unexpected benefit of the fixed chamber was leaf loss due to hay that is to dry is greatly reduced because the chamber is enclosed except where the hay goes in


----------

